# huroc park.



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Get a 100 ft rope and tie it to a tree


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Could use a small rope inside insted of strech cord. Tie a lope to put around your wrist to pull it out.


----------

